# Next Week



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi All,
Well after a long time, going back to the workshop. I have a large number of bowl's to get done, and going to start out with some small 18 x 4 coloured beech. They should get my hand back into shape, and make some shaveings.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

About time there Pete glad to see you back. Can't become a bum like me now you don't have the practice. Can't wait to see the photo shoots. UH OH I have the Harry syndrome.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great news Pete. Glad to see ya back at it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

ALL RIGHT PETE!!! Glad to see you have quit slacking off. Welcome back to the land of hand made firewood and designer dust.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Welcome back. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome back Pete.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone, hope I do not dissapoint you. NOW WHAT END OF THE CHISEL DO YOU USE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

chippypah said:


> Thanks everyone, hope I do not dissapoint you. NOW WHAT END OF THE CHISEL DO YOU USE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL.
> Cheers
> Pete


The business end of course 

Good to see you back at it Pete.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Bob, it has been a while hehehe
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Not the wood end. You could probably make that work too.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Just Skype me Pete if you strike any problems!

Harry


----------

